# Autumn mood



## Stanislav (10 Nov 2015)

My name is Stanislav and here is my tank. Started almost a month ago.

2015.11.10

Size 800x350x400 112L

2015.10.16


----------



## AquamaniacUK (10 Nov 2015)

Quite some good progress there.
I do like the hardscape a lot.
I do feel your spray bar is not placed in the best way to maximize flow though.
Any special reason for that?
If it was a normal outlet it could get a good circular flow with that positioning, but being a spray bar wouldn't be better to place it on the glass on the right side of the tank facing the banked up area?


----------



## Stanislav (10 Nov 2015)

First of all , thank you for your reply.
Yeah , you are totally right. I was planting new plants and forgot to rotate it back to a right side of the tank. Normally it flows from right side to the left as you mentioned.


----------



## AquamaniacUK (10 Nov 2015)

It just needs some time to grow and the plants should take over the tank in no time.


----------



## Martin in Holland (11 Nov 2015)

Nice scaped tank. Welcome to Ukaps.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Nov 2015)

Welcome to ukaps! Share the video, too.
And we expect better photo very soon


----------



## Stanislav (11 Nov 2015)

Thank you. I'll try to take a better photo later 

Meanwhile, let me show a little video about tank population


----------



## PARAGUAY (11 Nov 2015)

Welcome, nice rock and placement


----------



## parotet (11 Nov 2015)

Welcome to UKAPS! Lovely rocks and aquascape...

Jordi


----------



## banthaman.jm (11 Nov 2015)

Welcome to the forum, lovely tank layout 
Jim


----------



## REDSTEVEO (11 Nov 2015)

Welcome to the UKAPS Forum,

Do you just go out and collect the oak leaves locally and throw them in the tank? Do they have any effect of the water parameters?

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Lindy (12 Nov 2015)

Oak leaves lower ph. I use them in my blackwaters..


----------



## Lindy (12 Nov 2015)

Great video. Are those Galaxy rasbora? I had wanted to add some to my big tank but my ph is low and I have leaf litter too and had read that neither is good for them or occurs in their natural environment. How are yours doing? I ended up going with boraras brigittae and maculatas


----------



## AquamaniacUK (12 Nov 2015)

Great video, thank really looks full of life.


----------



## Stanislav (12 Nov 2015)

ldcgroomer said:


> Great video. Are those Galaxy rasbora? I had wanted to add some to my big tank but my ph is low and I have leaf litter too and had read that neither is good for them or occurs in their natural environment. How are yours doing? I ended up going with boraras brigittae and maculatas


Thanks. Yes , they are Galaxy rasbora and they looks happy as I can see  Could you provide more info about this leafs problem ? I didn't know about that.


----------



## Stanislav (12 Nov 2015)

REDSTEVEO said:


> Welcome to the UKAPS Forum,
> 
> Do you just go out and collect the oak leaves locally and throw them in the tank? Do they have any effect of the water parameters?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I collected leaves locally. Only one effect I know they lower ph like ldcgroomer already said.
I didn't plan this , just a spontaneous experiment. So, need more time to find out how fish will react.


----------



## Stanislav (15 Nov 2015)

I made some changes


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Nov 2015)

Love those rocks, very natural, great hardscape  see how it grows in now


----------



## Stanislav (15 Nov 2015)

Just a half of light mode


----------



## Dantrasy (17 Nov 2015)

Getting better and better. 

I feel you need some dw on the right side to balance out the large amount on the right.


----------



## banthaman.jm (17 Nov 2015)

Agree with @ Dantrasy getting better and better
Jim


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (17 Nov 2015)

Dan, what do you mean? Put some small branches around the big rock at the right side?


----------



## Stanislav (17 Nov 2015)

Yeah what exactly do you mean about right side ? Not sure I understand right.


----------



## Dantrasy (17 Nov 2015)

Just thinking some dw 'roots' could go on the right hand side. as if they've traveled from the top right all the way down to the bottom right. this might tie the two sides of the scape together.


----------



## banthaman.jm (18 Nov 2015)

If you had some wood to the point you highlighted you would need a small bit the keeps with the flow of the tank, slightly smaller than the rock.
Jim


----------



## Stanislav (22 Nov 2015)




----------



## akwarybka (22 Nov 2015)

I love it, such a natural look!


----------



## Stanislav (27 Nov 2015)

The current state in my tank.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (27 Nov 2015)

It's only going better!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Nov 2015)

Hi Stanislav, Exuisite  Scape


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Nov 2015)

Brilliant!


----------



## Stanislav (3 Dec 2015)

Updating the current state..


----------



## Stanislav (6 Dec 2015)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Dec 2015)

Hi Stanislav, Stunning 

I could be up above the water line on the right/h side and fishing into the river The new piece of DW. That would be the stag where the big fish would go to get off my hook


----------



## Stanislav (10 Dec 2015)

New settlers cleaning the tank 

And one more photo


----------



## Stanislav (10 Dec 2015)

*Greenfinger2*, thank you for a good feedback. I am glad it looks like a real river. That means I am on a right way!


----------



## Stanislav (11 Dec 2015)




----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Dec 2015)

I like all of your different variants of mostly the same layout. It's incredible how many various pictures you can do from the same layout. Cool!


----------



## Joe Turner (12 Dec 2015)

A very natural look you've achieved, that rock is so detailed! As above, it's nice to see the tank evolve with small changes.

Cheers!


----------



## Stanislav (13 Dec 2015)




----------



## tim (13 Dec 2015)

Love the natural look you've achieved with this scape, superb job mate.


----------



## bloskas (15 Dec 2015)

I am now sure this is my favourite tank ever.!


----------



## Stanislav (16 Dec 2015)

Thank you guys  Nice to know people liked what I am doing.


----------



## Stanislav (31 Dec 2015)

Happy New Year guys !


----------



## Stanislav (31 Dec 2015)

This algae on a DW looks actually very natural


----------



## Stanislav (16 Jan 2016)

Hi, guys ! Have some minor changes and fresh photo without equipment.


----------



## rodoselada (17 Jan 2016)

looks very good!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Jan 2016)

Hi Stanislav, Well what can one say. Simply stunning This is one of my favourite scapes.


----------



## Nelson (17 Jan 2016)

Brilliant.Just love it .


----------



## zozo (17 Jan 2016)

Very beautifull and inspirational scape!! One most be blind not to love this.. 

May i ask what plant this is?? Looks like a giant Eleocharis..  Very beautiful choice suits this layout just perfect..


Stanislav said:


> View attachment 79001


----------



## Nelson (17 Jan 2016)

zozo said:


> May i ask what plant this is?? Looks like a giant Eleocharis..


Maybe Eleocharis Vivipara ?.


----------



## Stanislav (17 Jan 2016)

Yeah, exactly! This is Eleocharis Vivipara.
I'll make a full list of plants later.. Thanks you guys for your support !


----------



## Stanislav (18 Jan 2016)

IMG_8631 by Stanislav Gaponov, on Flickr


----------



## Stanislav (19 Jan 2016)

Here the list of plants used in my tank.

Eleocharis vivipara
Echinodorus tenellus rubra
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Proserpinaca palustris
Staurogyne sp. brown
Hygrophila sp. 'Tiger'

Not sure about cryptocorynes, I think :
Cryptocoryne affinis
Cryptocoryne becketti
Cryptocoryne nurii


----------



## Stanislav (30 Jan 2016)

Small update
IMG_8689 by Stanislav Gaponov, on Flickr


----------



## akwarybka (30 Jan 2016)

This tank has gone wild


----------



## Boxerbrad (30 Jan 2016)

Love this journal and you tank, it's being inspiring to go through and watch the evolution of this.
Really reminds me of a transect of a small stream, or a close up of a craggy hillside


----------



## Stanislav (6 Feb 2016)

Couple photos above water line


----------



## Joe Turner (6 Feb 2016)

Simply stunning! Mods this should be a featured scape! Alongside pekoe pond this is about as natural as it gets.. Awesome! 

This would look amazing in my living room  

Cheers!


----------



## Stanislav (7 Feb 2016)

One more small update , if you guys dont mind. Just after planting some new cryptocorynes and maintaince.


----------



## Stanislav (13 Feb 2016)

New settlers video


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Feb 2016)

Hi Stanislav, Simply wonderful it just keeps getting better


----------



## Stanislav (19 Feb 2016)




----------



## parotet (19 Feb 2016)

Wonderful tank Stanislav. Love it!

Jordi


----------



## faizal (20 Feb 2016)

Hi stanislav  Wow...this is simply amazing...i have to say that this is one of the most natural scapes that i have ever come across. l really like the way you had your tank hardscaped...are you planning on any emergent growths apart from the floaters...because in the first photo where you showed us the hardscape...you seemed to have made some room on the  substrate (left upper most raised area )...It would really look cool to have some emergent growth  there


----------



## Stanislav (20 Feb 2016)

Thank you faizal ! I have only few photos with Hydrocotyle tripartita in left upper corner. Please see https://flic.kr/p/CUkS2u 
Maybe I will plant something else later , not sure. Do you have any suggestions about that ?


----------



## paradunga (20 Feb 2016)

Dunga


----------



## faizal (23 Feb 2016)

Maybe a wabikusa of hygrophila pinnafitida with some emergent nana petites and a moss base & some emergent e. tennelus stuck randomly here and there in between the mosses?


----------



## Chris Jackson (23 Feb 2016)

Lovely natural scape Stanislav, great work


----------



## Stanislav (24 Feb 2016)

Small update after trimming 
IMG_8846 by Stanislav Gaponov, on Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (24 Feb 2016)

Jaw dropping.


----------



## BexHaystack (25 Feb 2016)

Exquisite!


----------



## BexHaystack (25 Feb 2016)

Are those 2 different types of pygmy corydoras you have in there?


----------



## Stanislav (25 Feb 2016)

Yeah, pygmy corydoras and corydoras hastatus


----------



## PARAGUAY (25 Feb 2016)

Really matured well your tank looking great


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Feb 2016)

Hi Stanislav, Bravo bravo This is one of the best Scapes I have seen in a long while


----------



## Stanislav (25 Feb 2016)

Thank you guys ! it means alot for me


----------



## faizal (25 Feb 2016)

What is that thing that looks like a lily pipe on the right side of your tank?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Feb 2016)

@faizal it's Eheim Flowpipe


----------



## Stanislav (5 Mar 2016)




----------



## BexHaystack (5 Mar 2016)

Wow! Is that Hydrocotyle? And what other plant is emerging?


----------



## Stanislav (6 Mar 2016)

Yeah, this is Hydrocotyle tripartita and I guess Hygrophila sp. Brown (maybe)


----------



## Stanislav (6 Mar 2016)




----------



## Stanislav (14 Mar 2016)

Become wild even more


----------



## Stanislav (14 Mar 2016)

I'll keep it such wild for a while ..and maybe later change everything ones again to show stones more clearly.


----------



## BexHaystack (14 Mar 2016)

Wow Stanislav, this tank continues to amaze me, that Hydrocotyle has gone mad 

In the second photo you posted (6th March), you have a close up of Hydrocotyle and Hygrophila pinnatifida but what is the other red/bronze plant with feathered leaves behind the Hygrophila? Is it this? http://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/4766/4766


----------



## Stanislav (14 Mar 2016)

Yeah , exactly  This is Proserpinaca.


----------



## BexHaystack (14 Mar 2016)

Its so pretty and delicate. I might give it a try when I eventually set my tank up


----------



## Stanislav (23 Apr 2016)

small update
IMG_9308 by Stanislav Gaponov, on Flickr
IMG_9306 by Stanislav Gaponov, on Flickr
IMG_9304 by Stanislav Gaponov, on Flickr


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Apr 2016)

Hi Stanislav, I did not think this could get any better. It just has its simply stunning


----------



## BexHaystack (23 Apr 2016)

Can I have your tank please Stanislav?


----------



## Stanislav (23 Apr 2016)

Thank you guys 
btw there is few small blue flowers right on emergent plants. looks awesome but can't make a good macro of these.


----------



## Stanislav (23 Apr 2016)

sometimes light can make amazing views

IMG_9311 by Stanislav Gaponov, on Flickr


----------



## BexHaystack (23 Apr 2016)

Lovely! What kind of light/wattage have you got on this tank?


----------



## Stanislav (23 Apr 2016)

I use T5 lamps 4x24 W , so approximately 1 watt per liter
I don't remember exact temperature of these lamps


----------



## Stanislav (4 Jun 2016)

Hey , guys. Sometimes you just need a brand new feeling. Like this..


----------



## bloskas (4 Jun 2016)

love the texture!


----------



## BexHaystack (5 Jun 2016)

Nice!


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Jun 2016)

like the way the planting looks so effective against the stone


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (6 Jun 2016)

Looks interesting, but it needs more work on details, mate.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Hi Stanislav, 

Still my fav scape  even after a trim


----------



## Stanislav (8 Aug 2016)

My first time at IAPLC #1224


----------



## Stanislav (11 Nov 2016)

Hi , guys! I have started a new tank a bit smaller in size 66L


----------



## Sarpijk (11 Nov 2016)

Less is more! I like it very much!


----------



## kadoxu (11 Nov 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Nov 2016)

Hi Stanislav, Loving this one too  What rock have you used


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Nov 2016)

It's great to see your new tank with absolutely clear silicon work. No more black silicone, yay!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Nov 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> What rock have you used



Roy, it's a kind of fossilized wood rocks.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Nov 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Roy, it's a kind of fossilized wood rocks.



Hi Alex, Thank you  I like the look of this rock


----------



## tadabis (11 Nov 2016)

Looks really good!


----------



## Stanislav (13 Nov 2016)

One more shot , without moss in the middle.


----------



## Stanislav (26 Dec 2016)

One more fresh photo of the tank. Going well I guess


----------



## Stanislav (17 Jan 2017)

And one more fresh update, with fish this time


----------



## CooKieS (17 Jan 2017)

Zen! Love it!


----------



## Stanislav (18 Feb 2017)

Going another way .. I love to change views in my tank


----------



## MarkyP (18 Feb 2017)

I'm liking that


----------

